# Latest Audi Q5 Spy Photos Reveal Most Undisguised Look Yet



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've got a new set of Q5 spy photos from our spy photographer sources and these latest shots reveal new details. What you see here is what appears to be a non S-line version with very little disguise. Look closely and you can clearly see the hexagonal grille with no fake framing and what appears to also be the new lighting clusters with solid LED style housings.










Below are a few more detail shots. We've added the entire set to our facelifted Q5 test mule photo gallery, which also includes previous mules that show both S-line and US-spec variants.

* PHOTO GALLERY: Audi Q5 Test Mules *


----------



## squishacorn (Jan 17, 2008)

I had hoped that with the hexagonal grille that Audi would also migrate to the most current light casings as well (the ones where the inside of the light casing runs parallel to the upper corners of the grille). Oh well.


----------

